# My father let Holly eat a rubberband...



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He had a rubber band around his checkbook, he sat at the breakfast bar writing checks and left the rubber band on the counter next to him. Holly snuck up and stole it without him noticing. She turned her back to him and promptly ate the darn thing. He didn't realize what happened until he looked for the rubber band after he finished what he was doing.

So now we play the waiting game to see if it passes or causes trouble. I know right where the vet bill is going if this is a problem...he knows she eats the stinkin' things. Keep your fingers crossed that it passes through her...


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Poor Holly  I hope everything turns out ok!!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

*fingers crossed* Hope this crisis passes (pun intended) without any trouble.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed -- hope it turns up!


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh no! Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope it passes quickly! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_*hoping/praying for a happy outcome*_

Our Toby was a rubberband eater, and even though he passed away in 2008, we still immediately put r/b's in the drawer. He did manage to eat several and they always passed w/ no trouble. Sending wishes for the same kinda luck to you and Holly.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Callie was a rubber band eater too, so I just haven't had any in the house for umpteen years...other than hair bands, which I keep in a drawer and never, ever leave out anywhere. A couple years ago my father had one of those huge gold covered elastics that are used on presents...he was using it around a big file folder. Holly managed to steal that one too, the thing was at least 2 ft long. About 3 weeks later she vomited and there were 4-5 little pieces of it in there...that accounted for about 2-3 inches of it...never found the rest of it even though I moved/looked under furniture, appliances etc. And it never showed up in the litterbox. 

So Dad is well aware of her klepto habits, but she managed to lull him into complacency yet again. She's fine so far, hopefully the power of everyone's finger crossing will keep her that way!

Hmmm...and while I'm typing this, Maggie has been opening cabinet doors and foraging. And now Holly is getting in on the act....guess I'd better go and get the kids settled for bed before they cause more trouble...


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh Holly, tsk tsk! I hope everything "comes out okay in the end". Silly girl!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope Holly is ok and nothing comes of her having eaten the rubber band.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers and paws crossed that Holly poops out a rubber band instead of her usual rainbows.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm always baffled. Given all their survival instincts, don't they know what's food and what isn't??

How long would it normally take something to pass? Just wondered how long you get to keep watch. :-(


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh no! Keeping fingers crossed for Holly. I remember how scary it was when Zaya ate a string.. Hopefully it passes quickly and saves you a lot of worry!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

So far nothing has changed...no rubberband in the litterbox, but she's acting fine.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Good news! The rubber band came up a few minutes ago...all entwined in a hairball. Whew!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> Good news! The rubber band came up a few minutes ago...all entwined in a hairball. Whew!


Better out than in! (yeah, I've watched all my Shrek movies this week).

Yay for Holly!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's great! Maybe it even helped her...flush... out that other stuff that was stuck.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whew! Thank all the Cat Gods!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

what a relief. I am glad to hear it!


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

I'm glad your cat is o.k.!

I hope your dad has gotten a new rubber band for his checkbook, if not.....well...


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad it came out! Sammy once ate part of my shoelace, I was so worried he'd need surgery.. Took almost a month before it came out in his poop!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a relief!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

October said:


> I'm always baffled. Given all their survival instincts, don't they know what's food and what isn't??


It's not that they think it's food. Cats like to experiment and test things, and when they play they emulate catching prey, and one of the ways they do these things is to take things into their mouths.

Because of the way their mouths and tongues are designed cats can't spit things out. Once it's in, if it goes back too far all they can do is swallow it.



> How long would it normally take something to pass? Just wondered how long you get to keep watch. :sad:


When my kitten swallowed some pieces of foam rubber I called the ASPCA poison control hotline. After I was assured it was non toxic, the vet I spoke to told me it can take 2 - 3 days before you will know if there is going to be a problem.

My instructions were to give her much extra fiber every day and if she showed any signs of trouble; vomiting, straining, lethargy, to get her to the vet immediately.

I use psyllium (what is in Metamucil, but I use a brand that is pure psyllium husk, nothing added) added to watery canned meals several times a day, and she passed the foam rubber on the second day.

Glad Holly is okay.

For general info here is the ASPCA poison control hotline number

*1-888-426-4435*

There is a $65 fee. I keep it next to my phone and in all the years of living with cats I had never needed it at all until just recently had to use it twice in four months.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Good news! The rubber band came up a few minutes ago...all entwined in a hairball. Whew!


Thank goodness!!!


----------

